# [By Demand] September 2005 DVD+CD



## Jacknife (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, So we have got Fedora Core 4 as promised in AUG 05 issue. I hope all you Linux people would be pleased for a while. However there was a downside to it as a lot of softwares had to be compromised for DVD because Fedora took half of the space. So anything we may have missed out on due to space constraints, feel free to ask again here. 

Damn, Brian Lara Cricket was released a day after we closed the DVD.   Anyway I think EA Sports Cricket 2005 is a great improvement over the last version, so enjoy the demo while I go and complete Sachin's century.


----------



## khandu (Jul 19, 2005)

hope to see 

1) BLC 2005
2) Full Set Nero 6


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jul 19, 2005)

Debian ISOs of CDs


----------



## jayavardanavel (Jul 20, 2005)

Please include 

1) 3D Studio MAX 7

2) Maya 6.5 Personal Learning Edition

3) Tutorials for 3D Studio MAX 7, Maya 6.5 PLE.

4) Kaspersky Antivirus Updates

5) Full set of Nero 6

6) PDFs of Old SKOAR magazines

7) Video review like GAMER.TV

Thanking you Sir.


----------



## jayavardanavel (Jul 20, 2005)

I just forgotten to mention,

please include CD Searching software, its a long awaited software

You should include it in the Sep issue.

Thanking you Sir.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes now give us c++ in linux and how to make linux more easier tuts and lots of softies and bla bla bla. tHANKS for the c++ in july dvd. 8)


----------



## QuickFire (Jul 20, 2005)

My only request -
No linux distros for atleast 2-3 months now plz.
I wonder how many ppl install various linux distros every month. Keep the distros to a minimum and use the space to provide quality apps for both Windows and Linux.


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree with you Quickfire. We have experimented with a few new things, though we are not a gaming mag but we have given a video review for GTA:SA lets see how it goes down.

Guys please avoid Linux distro's for a few months (unless its a small one under 500MB or so). Lets wait til some major release comes up, I had to sacrifice a lot of DVD space for Fedora C4.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 20, 2005)

AutoPatcher XP July 2005, AutoPatcher 2K July 2005 for XP and Win2k platforms respectively would be nice additions too.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jul 20, 2005)

navneeth_snr said:
			
		

> Debian ISOs of CDs



YES PLEASE


----------



## upendra_gp (Jul 20, 2005)

plz give us a lot of tutorials on dreamweaver mx & flash mx
as me & my friends are on our way to create a game


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Jul 21, 2005)

Ark Linux/ Arch Linux, all isos
Grass (Deb/RPM/Tar balls, all
XFCE4 - .deb and rpm


----------



## aku (Jul 21, 2005)

CAN WE HAVE WIN XP MCE... OR MAY BE MCE 2005 THE TRIAL VER AS JUS LIKE PCQ GIVS......!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah , trial of windows media centre edition will be a great inclusion, atleast much better than another linux distro.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 21, 2005)

Id rather have Windows XP Pro 64 bit trial 

And as usual My request for FlightGear the Free FlightSim and all those i requested last month but were left out


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 21, 2005)

How it would be if one of the following DVDs is included:

[*]*Fedora Core 4 DVD/DVD iso image for x86-64*
[*]*Mandriva Linux LE2005 DVD*
[*]*Sun Solaris 10 DVD (Rs 434.50 only)*
.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 21, 2005)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> yeah , trial of windows media centre edition will be a great inclusion, atleast much better than another linux distro.



I dont think there are any demos for Windows XP MCE 2005 ..Its the 64 bit version..


----------



## niralrana (Jul 22, 2005)

Please include ebooks & whitepapers in CD (instead of 4 Videos trailor), that doesn't take too much space.

Once again Upgrade-2-DVD offer in association with Digit for combo & DVD writer 

Network Diagram Tool (for LAN, WAN) with Maximum Sample Diagrams files like... Visio Professional, LanFlow, ConceptDraw V Trial. 

& MS-project (is it possible??)


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 22, 2005)

vb.net tutorials
sun solaris os
visual studio .net
Mac os Tiger


----------



## starscream (Jul 22, 2005)

well stop with linux distros upto diwali time,start giving linux softwares now.also you have not included VMWare workstation 5 for windows.pls inlcude it in september issue.


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 23, 2005)

*XP MCE plz.*

yes plz include Xp MCE 
& also include game add-on for games like
quake & its point releases :roll: .


----------



## hariharan (Jul 23, 2005)

*Sudoku*

How about a freeware version or atleast shareware version or the recently crazy Sudoku game( should include facility to print the puzzles).


----------



## WhoMI (Jul 23, 2005)

How about  Planet Source Code Jumbo Resource CDs!!!

*www.exhedra.com/Exhedra/PlanetSourceCode/Download.aspx#ProductId_1


----------



## WhoMI (Jul 23, 2005)

How about  Planet Source Code Jumbo Resource CDs!!!

*www.exhedra.com/Exhedra/PlanetSourceCode/Download.aspx#ProductId_1


----------



## QuickFire (Jul 23, 2005)

Jacknife said:
			
		

> I agree with you Quickfire. We have experimented with a few new things, though we are not a gaming mag but we have given a video review for GTA:SA lets see how it goes down.
> 
> Guys please avoid Linux distro's for a few months (unless its a small one under 500MB or so). Lets wait til some major release comes up, I had to sacrifice a lot of DVD space for Fedora C4.



I'm looking forward to it. 
More video reviews and video tutorials will be great.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 24, 2005)

i just forgot

Windows 2003 sp1 pls


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 24, 2005)

Well, I personally feel the need for more common developer tools to be included,
like say a new c/c++ editor/compiler, java ide - a good one (poll)
python tutorials, dreamweaver tuts, vb,vb.net,
*visual studio 2005 (PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ)*


----------



## vignesh (Jul 24, 2005)

QuickFire said:
			
		

> My only request -
> No linux distros for atleast 2-3 months now plz.
> I wonder how many ppl install various linux distros every month. Keep the distros to a minimum and use the space to provide quality apps for both Windows and Linux.



Ya  I think we all have a lot of disros for now.You can give software for windows and linux


----------



## medigit (Jul 25, 2005)

*plz give pdf of the free books we get with digit(last one was on OFFICE).*.PLZZzzz.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 26, 2005)

Please let these items be on the sept issue.

*Half Life 2 Demo*
Latest Graphics Card Drivers
*Digit archive for the DVDs*
Tutorials for Flash,Macromedia,Maya,3DS Max
PDFs of older SKOAR Issues

NO more LINUX Distros,let the space be filled by some useful apps.


----------



## cyberzook (Jul 26, 2005)

*Demand*

*Google Earth*
*NASA World Wind*

*Windows VISTA beta*
(releases on 3rd Aug)


----------



## premsharma (Jul 26, 2005)

Please do not give any linux ditributions for coming six months atleast
because Linux has already eaten up so much space on the DVDs. Please try to 
include following in Sep 2005:

Nero 6.6.0.15 or latest [full pack]
Nero Mega Plugin pack
Adobe Encore DVD
Unlead Moviefactory Disc Creator 4
Unlead Photo Studio latest version
NTI CD/DVD maker platinum
Intervideo Home Theater and all other products from Intervideo
Hollywood FX for Pinnacle studio
All Pinnacle Products
ALL latest Sony Products
Review of PCI-E graphic cards


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 26, 2005)

Digit Archive Software, More E-books and lots of wallpapers would do for me   .


----------



## vignesh (Jul 26, 2005)

More EBooks on programming and on LInux


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 27, 2005)

*Please include these*

 Hello, 
    I humbly request the following Authoring software Collection.

01.  *Ulead DVD Movie factory 4*
02.  *Ulead CD& DVD Picture Show 3*
03.  *Ulead DVD workshop 2*
04.  *Nero Vision Express Template package I & II*
05.  *Nero Photoshow Elite 1.01*
06.  *Nero 6 Update packages*
07.  *Able Photo Slide Show 1.6*
08.  *1st Photo To DVD Slideshow Burner 2.58*
09.  *Photodex Proshow Gold 2.5*
10.  *Roxio Easy Media Creator 7.5*  
11.  *Microsoft Photo Story 3*
12.  *Video Edit Magic 4.09*  
13.  *Photo2DVD Studio 4.2*  
14.  *Ulead Photo Express 4.0*
15.  *SlideShow pro 9.76*  


All the above are very selective softwares.  
Among them the 9_th_ one is the most important. 8) 
I request you to give all these in one Special catogory 
or in multimedia section of DVD.

Faithfully, Me 

Note:  I am posting it from july onwards, hoping this time.........


----------



## vignesh (Jul 27, 2005)

Wine and wine tools for FC4


----------



## QuickFire (Jul 27, 2005)

Windows VISTA beta 1 which is scheduled for release on 3rd Aug is not a public beta and hence cant be provided. Hopefully, beta 2 will be a public beta which is to be released late 2005 or early 2006.


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 27, 2005)

I want tutorial on HTML, php.
Also tutorial for linux


----------



## starscream (Jul 27, 2005)

well you always ignore developer tools i.e IDE for windows and linux you never give out IDE like kdevelop + QT designer kit or any linux IDE.
PLS give IDE for C C++java QT etc.

Pls include VMware workstation 5 for winodows


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Jul 28, 2005)

Please add these to your September Digit DVD:

1.GTA 1 & 2 (full versions)
   (available to download on Rockstar.com)
2.Norton Antivirus updates
3.Classic toons wallpapers
4.More 3D games (full version)
5.Corel 11 (full or trial)
6.E-book of "Feather Boy"


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 28, 2005)

Guys , it looks like nobody's listening to our pleas

never seen a nod of acknowledgement anywhere in this thread

well, anyway we continue and flood this thread

oops - I NEED *VISUAL STUDIO 2005*

Please ...[/u][/b]


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 29, 2005)

DVD/CD search must be included or else the purpose of giving DVDs.CDs with Digit is a waste.
When we require a prog after some months ,I just go ad download it from the net,wasting time & MBs.
If a serch was there,it would be easier.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

yahoo messenger 7 beta .
and WINDOWS VISTA BETA 1 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starscream (Jul 29, 2005)

agree  digit is no longer putting Dev tools it is wasting MB's in car racing games and stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

starscream said:
			
		

> agree  digit is no longer putting Dev tools it is wasting MB's in car racing games and stuff.



disagree ..no yar dig is giving many dev tools ... and games are necesory as 90 % of us demanding them in same section for including in upcoming dvd..


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jul 30, 2005)

hi, 

  i would be thankful if you include nasa worldwind and if possible its offline data. i asked it in the august itself.

  i also aggree that instead of many linux distros why dont you include applications sutable for linux.

  I still insist you start a new linux section, so that you guys remember that you had to include linux s/w.

  And i also if possible include tutors for the devtools you provide so that after installing them we can easily learn how to use them.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Jul 30, 2005)

Ok, digit is giving lot of dev and games but something like a free 3d modelling software u see.  . Yes we want somerthing like that


----------



## Chirag (Jul 30, 2005)

GTA:SA Demo please


----------



## Chirag (Jul 30, 2005)

GTA:Vice City(full). I know it is a dream. But u can include FC4 and other linux of 900 MB or 1GB. So please include GTA:VC (500 MB without radio and 1.1 GB with radio).Please.

And lots and lots of tutorials on Phoshop CS2 with new tools in cs2


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 30, 2005)

after reading a lot of reviews on Windows Vista beta 1, & after finding that it can be downloaded, if possible & legal for digit, plz give it in septembar


----------



## techchief (Jul 30, 2005)

Sis 6326 Graphics Driver for WinXP
Windows 2000 SP4 Update Rollup


----------



## narangz (Jul 30, 2005)

*WINDOWS XP 64bit Trial
WINDOWS VISTA BETA*


----------



## niralrana (Jul 31, 2005)

PDFs of Old SKOAR magazines
Digit archive for the DVDs & CDs


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 31, 2005)

VCD 7


----------



## Chirag (Jul 31, 2005)

GTA:VC and GTA:SA demo please include them.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 31, 2005)

Talisman latest build


----------



## vignesh (Jul 31, 2005)

Talisman latest build


----------



## aditya1987 (Jul 31, 2005)

Please Please Please!!!!
Include

Music Match Jukebox 10

Icon Packages

Kaazaa P2P
[/b]


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 1, 2005)

windows vista


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 1, 2005)

GTA SAN ANDREAS
talisman (latest bulid)
old SKOAR in PDF
ebooks of career guide for IT students


----------



## coolendra (Aug 1, 2005)

guys how about giving flash mx 2004 and deramweaver mx 2004 tutorials it wud be a great help

august 1 is great

keep it up guys


----------



## Chirag (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes. It would be nice of u to include old issues of Skoar in PDF. I want to see Skoar mag. and its contents. If i like it i would subscribe to it.

GTA:Vice Cityin DVD. If digit can include Fedora Core 4 of 2.5 GB and 3-4 games of 1.8 GB then y not a full version game GTA:Vice City of 1.5 GB. I am sure it will attrack many ppl toward di9it.

Do think digit abt my suggestion.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 1, 2005)

Hmm...

Whatever be it...

I am reserving right now itself that the November issue better carry Ubuntu Breezy badger DVD version plz plz plz plz plz plz plz 
And a 1000 more plz


----------



## thinkcreative (Aug 2, 2005)

*I want it now*

Latest Nero 6 Updates
Photoshop cs2 video tutorials
Internate Explorer 7 beta
latest microsoft antispyware soft.
Ulead Products
Adobe Creative Suite2 trials


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 2, 2005)

search feature..to search for softwares from previous CDs.

Why don't Digit include full game -Mortal Kombat 4
It an old game now.But I used to like it years back.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Aug 2, 2005)

SOLARIS 10


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Aug 2, 2005)

Videos for games are waste I feel. They may be stopped. Movie trailers may be acceptable.


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Aug 2, 2005)

Free BSD this time instead of a linux distro


----------



## Chirag (Aug 2, 2005)

GTA:San Andreas demo
Emulator king I luv to play video game on pc.If it is leagal can u put it in digit dvd?


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 2, 2005)

Include some good high resolution game wallpapers , desktop enhancement software , e books on programming languages.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 2, 2005)

GTA:SA demo
Photoshop CS2 tutorials
Video tutorial explaining how to connect cords to pc
Mortal Kombat4(full version only 25MB)


----------



## coolendra (Aug 3, 2005)

plz give us a lot of tutorials on dreamweaver mx & flash mx 
as me & my friends are on our way to create a game
_________________
*www.collegepals.c-o.in
*www.dibyendu.tk


----------



## royal (Aug 3, 2005)

I know this sounds a little crazy but cud u do a comparison test of cabinets,case moding accessories and pen drives ?  
I think this has not been done before  8) 
 I am sure there are many out there who would also love to see some case modding tutorials   

*And yes we want old SKOAR magz in PDF* ...


----------



## ganesh_2218 (Aug 4, 2005)

The best freeware to add is 

1. "OC Convertion Pro" which calculates anything to anything any units or measurements and even currency.Its just 2.0 MB

2. The 2nd best one is the Cheat Book Database 2005 (19.5 Mb) which has got cheats and walkthrough for pc and all consoles which inculdes almost 10,000/- in all- the best thing.

Add these for in my opinion in september issue


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 4, 2005)

My suggestion relates to the MAGAZINE CONTENTS

It will be very greatful for me and others if you cover an artical on *IP PBX *since this is most current technology in India which is at its boom. I want to understand the technology , its use (in relation to replacement of existing PBX systems), and its benifits and the availability (*in relation to vendors available in India who can implement this*)

Please provide ample coverage of this topic in your magazine and make  convenient to us in implementing *IT Enabled solutions* for our home and office, thorough your esteemed Magazine -- DIGIT. "Your Technology Navigator"


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 4, 2005)

PLease provide some indepth discussion on OVERCLOCKING


----------



## Chirag (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes,Yes,Yes i want case modding tutorials and di9it shld also test cabinets which r the best cabinets


----------



## navino87 (Aug 5, 2005)

*vista*

windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista ,windows vista........................................................


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 5, 2005)

I demand:

Chessmaster 10th Edition Trial/Demo Version


----------



## serendipiti (Aug 5, 2005)

Norton 2005 products(Trial versions)such as System Works,Personal Firewall,Internet Security...PLEASE.


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 5, 2005)

windows vista trial
windows 64 bit trial 
 opera download plugin - operaget


----------



## thinkdigital (Aug 6, 2005)

*Please include a Good Freeware TV program*

Hi guys... please include a free TV viewing software in the september edition.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 6, 2005)

GTA:SA demo and Mortal Kombat full version

Lots of Harry Potter wallpapers


----------



## ray_b (Aug 6, 2005)

*FOXIT*-the light pdf reader.
*www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

every body requests a trial or demo soft coz they can find juice in illegall entering some codes  (ser**l*) in them and then boast off of fullies....


----------



## vs_sriram (Aug 7, 2005)

LOL yes,and most of the ppl are just spamming[see the vista post above] and some requests are ridiculous..some m0r0ns are requesting 3ds max 7 LOL...and some want tutorials...LOL,use google dumm1es  

The demo of F.E.A.R. is all I request[its over 600 MB and too big to download]..

As for "trial" stuff,no thank you,I dont need that shit.....We need stuff thats too big to download....not some 2 MB apps/tuts that wont take more than a min to download


----------



## starscream (Aug 7, 2005)

Serious Sam Second encounter Full Version
i bet nobody will resist.


----------



## q3_abhi (Aug 7, 2005)

A free software for CD-library management.
I also want a software where i can keep a record of all the books i have.


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 7, 2005)

INclude F.E.A.R demo please


----------



## medigit (Aug 7, 2005)

FEAR demo please


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2005)

*Watch out, this is a big one !*

Here are some errrors in august month's digit :

Pg no.1  - Editorial, line 6 on 2nd paragraph - flier and not flyer.
Pg no.10 - Contents Interactive - Under Digital Tools - Internet - there are 2 bullets for one program - IE 6 cumulative & vulnerablity patch for windows XP.
Pg no.10 - Contents Interactive - Under Digital Buisness, the descriptions of the 1st 2 e-bookshave been interchanged.
Pg no 10 - Contents Interactive - Under Digital Leisure - Ebooks - The Joke E-book is corrupted.
Pg no.11 - Contents Interactive - Under Digital Passion, the photo under the 1st product 'AppletFile 5.0' looks unrelative as theres no symblo related to the name of the product...
Pg no.12 - The AD of Digit Forum - The Page has been modified and isnt the actual page we see online.
Pg no.12 - The poll doesnt contain all the options that are online.
Pg no.20 - In 'BEAT THAT !' - the name of the company which publishes the prize has 'pte' instead of 'pvt' for the word private.
Pg no.42 - In Clusty's Picture, we can see the DOB of Britney within below the ellipse drawn on the side clusters.
Pg no.48-49 - Under Visual Explaination, We press the '+' key between the nos. we type but in the 'How' section it is being pressed after we type both nos, That is, its explained that we are entering 34+ instead of 3+4 as usual we type in our calculators. (Read the article step by step and u will understand).
Pg no.80-81 - I congratulate DIGIT for at last publishing an error free article on 'A-list'.
Pg no.133 - In the 4th Question, the correct option 'Vista' isnt given...

In General :
Digit has become a soft po*n mag.
Seeing its 'Tabloid Tech' one can prove it...

Bout the 'Fast Track'
(I never scanned it for Errors yet)
Digit's pic for spam mails is a very bad one as one can read the words 'Impress your girl with a huge Cu*shot'.
Digit's pics for p*rn on the net has been manually blurred and censored, I wonder who did that ?
Also, was it neccesary to introduce what p*rn is ?
People will now have an idea bout its existance and will be tempted to visit them...

CD :
I didnt check much for Errors yet, but I found 2 :
The link for Winamp and Quicktime, both dont work !

Srry for any inconvinence caused by this post.

Yrs Always,
QM - The Typokiller 
(Qwerty Maniac) - 8/8/05


----------



## hittheswitch (Aug 8, 2005)

*Request*

This is the list of stuff that the members of digit really need.I've made a compilation for ease. I think this might help people at digit to decide what to put in the DVD. DIGIT !!!! Pls put these softwares on mag please or atleast try to accomodate as many as possible.


Mandriva Linux LE2005 DVD
XP Media Center Edition 
Nero 6.6.0.15 or latest [full pack] 
Nero Mega Plugin pack 
Nero Vision Express Template package I & II 
Nero Photoshow Elite 1.01 
Nero 6 Update packages 
AVG Updates
Norton Antivirus updates 
Windows Vista Beta 1
Photoshop cs2 video tutorials 
Internate Explorer 7 beta 
SKOAR magz in PDF 
Case modding tutorials 
Brian Lara Cricket 2005
Norton Antivirus 2006 beta
Style XP skins ( As much possible )
Wallpapers ( Abstract and minimal style )


----------



## Jacknife (Aug 8, 2005)

Unfortunately we just cannot give any software that is there on the internet, I wish we could but we can't because every publisher has copyright and we have to adhere to their distrubution policy. 

We were planning to give Maya Personal Edition but we cannot because we did not get the permission. Similarly I am sure Microsoft will definately have issue should we give Windows Vist on our DVD. So please take all this into account before you request for Windows Vista or say Windows 64 bit. However they are a bit more relaxed for their softwares like say IE 7 Beta 1, which is going to be on the Sept DVD. 

Similar considerations have to be taken for each and every software. Privacy and Copyright may not be a big issue here in India, but trust me its taken very very seriously in other parts of the world.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

google earth please


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 9, 2005)

DVD shrink
talisman desktop latest version
MS antispyware Beta latest version


----------



## rakee (Aug 9, 2005)

please include CD Searching software, its a long awaited software

You should include it in the Sep issue.

yeah digit please do it and also your cd/dvd searching utility


----------



## Varunnagwekar (Aug 9, 2005)

*Consistencyin games*

Well i would like to tell that, there should be a consistency in the cd/dvd. Atleast one full game should be provided (more full games will be appreciated more). some small full games should also be provided.


----------



## Varunnagwekar (Aug 9, 2005)

i demand a special dvd with full big games, small full games, flash games, shockwave games, java games, and user made games.


----------



## mohit (Aug 9, 2005)

windows 2000 service pack 4 (complete installation file) ... thanx.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 9, 2005)

Dont u need SP6 ? buddie ? y SP4 then?
Some compatiblity issue ?


----------



## mohit (Aug 9, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Dont u need SP6 ? buddie ? y SP4 then?
> Some compatiblity issue ?



win 2000 sp6 ????? where did u get it from ? i dint know it has been released .. the ms website shows sp4 as the latest sp for win 2000 ..


----------



## FilledVoid (Aug 9, 2005)

The latest Service Pack for Windows 2000 is SP4 . I think you might be talking about Windows NT 4.0. Check  Here


----------



## premsharma (Aug 10, 2005)

NTI CD/DVD Maker 7 Platinum
Nero Updates
Pinnacle hollywood Fx 5.1
Roxio easy dvd copy 7
roxio easy cd & dvd creator 6.0
Roxio Easy media creator 7.0
Unlead movie factory 4


----------



## premsharma (Aug 10, 2005)

*Please include in Sep*

NTI CD/DVD Maker 7 Platinum
Nero Updates
Pinnacle hollywood Fx 5.1
Roxio easy dvd copy 7
roxio easy cd & dvd creator 6.0
Roxio Easy media creator 7.0
Unlead movie factory 4


----------



## raj14 (Aug 10, 2005)

For Crying out lud, Could you Please bring back HTML? the flash interface lacks the "cool" feeling of HTML    Also, Demos of:
Dungeon Siege 2 Demo
Moto GP 3 Demo
F.E.A.R Demo
and HD Vidoes of E3 2k5


----------



## nedun_cheran (Aug 10, 2005)

*DEMAND FOR SEPTEMBER ISSUE*



			
				jayavardanavel said:
			
		

> Please include
> 
> 1) 3D Studio MAX 7
> 
> ...




AMEN....


----------



## nedun_cheran (Aug 10, 2005)

*SEPTEMBER DVD DEMAND*

DEAR FRIENDS HAVE GONE THRO'
www.earth.google.com
It is offering a free software of 200 MB with which you can see your home town (anywhere-around the world) in a satellite view.


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Aug 10, 2005)

1> ALCHOL120%
2> OFFICE2003 SP1


----------



## Chirag (Aug 10, 2005)

Earth Goole in Digit please


----------



## raj14 (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah, the Video revewis were Awesome, but they were kinda ol since i played GTA:SA Ages ago   Anyway, i do hope you guys put the trailer of Dead Or Alive 4 the traile is in Super High resolutiona  HD trailer and despite the fact it's 5 Mins Long, It's weighs massive 450MB+!  best of luck on downloading that!
@jayavardanavel: SKOAR! has already putted it's reviews is and previews of Old issues in it's website, check out at: www.skoar.com it has all the reviews of Halo 1, BloodRayne etc


----------



## Bomb (Aug 10, 2005)

There r so many 64 bit Linux Distros available.

Can we get 1 please ?


----------



## raj14 (Aug 10, 2005)

Bomb said:
			
		

> There r so many 64 bit Linux Distros available.
> 
> Can we get 1 please ?


 you c n use any linux Distro, all you have to do is compile a 64-Bit kernel for it, Fedora, Gentoo, Debian, mandrake have 64-Bit versions, But digit including them is sort of off the hook   Since the number of people using 64-Bit procesors are almost Nil, But WHo knows, digit can be Erratic Sometimes and Maybe(Hopefully!) include a 64-Bit Distro  
For more information on Linux Distros Go here


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 11, 2005)

Adobe reader 7 & it's latest updates

if there is a version of adobe reader with the updates included, as usually we have to download reader 7 then update 7.02, plz include it

include the slim version & full version both, however slim version is enough for anything


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 11, 2005)

alcohol 120%
DVD shrink
GTA san andreas
Skoar in PDF


----------



## kaysquare (Aug 11, 2005)

HI jacknife,

Novell has started a community project like Fedira and is called "openSuse"
you can see that @ www.opensuse.org

If not in september DVD, can you explore the possibilities of including that in Digit DVD in near future??

 After all Digit Rated Suse as the best distro. Now you cant reject our request saying that suse is a paid distro.

Hope digit considers this request seriously


----------



## medigit (Aug 11, 2005)

*PLz bring back the HTML interface.A humble request.*


----------



## huzaifa b arab (Aug 11, 2005)

I want one or two gif animation s/w's.
Please add emulators of PS2,PS1 & Sega DreamCast.
A Vb to c++ or c script convertor.
Also add google earth.....
Cheers!!!
Thanx in Advance....


----------



## Chirag (Aug 11, 2005)

Old skoar issues in PDF form

and

google earth


----------



## raval_manoj (Aug 11, 2005)

*CD/DVD Interface*



			
				medigit said:
			
		

> *PLz bring back the HTML interface.A humble request.*



Quite right dude... Pls revert Digit CD/DVD interface back to HTML from this Flashy. Many user are not happy & comfortable with this FLASH interface. 

Please... Please... Please...


----------



## raj14 (Aug 11, 2005)

god, digit guys please bring back HTML


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep u guys r right , even i gotta trouble readin this smaalll text in a jam packed 640x480 designed model of the flash version...


----------



## debopriyo (Aug 11, 2005)

I need following softwares on Sept Digit cd/DVD:-
Norton Ghost 9.0, Norton GoBack 4.0, Mandriva LE2005 OR Sun Solaris 10.

plz include this softwares


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2005)

norton ghost trial i havent seen ny where
No linux distros this month as it was decided earlier in previous month...


----------



## raj14 (Aug 11, 2005)

Linux Distros, it's like they have became a "essential" for every DVD  
I hate Flash, HTML looked so cool, with all those arrows and stuff flying around   and plus The Flash interface is rather constiapting, lame! Please bring HTML back


----------



## Chirag (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes,v all want Html interface back
No flash interface please


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 11, 2005)

yes digit , i also want html interface back.
flash interface suckss.


----------



## raj14 (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like digit will fianlly have HTML interface back,seeing all the responses and requests


----------



## jason_picardo (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi,

Plz includes softwares in the next month's DVD.

Thx

1) *J2EE *Sun Microsystem Application Server.
2) *J2EE *Sun Microsystem Application Server PDF documentation.
3) *EJB *tutorials / e-books.
4) *J2SE *1.5 SDK with API documentation.


----------



## kaysquare (Aug 12, 2005)

one more vote for HTML interface.


----------



## Xyberman (Aug 12, 2005)

*Knoppix 4 DVD*

Yo Digit!

  Knoppix 4 DVD   

in Sep 2005 

puh-leeeeze  :roll:


----------



## shaunak (Aug 12, 2005)

video reviews please!
 tutorials on jdk/sdk <applets>
 GTA san andreas 
 Skoar in PDF
 internet explorer 7 beta [is it out yet?]



  one vote for stick to this new interface but do increase the size. flash rocks!!!! its much faster


----------



## medigit (Aug 12, 2005)

*it seems that bringing the HTML interface is a common demand .So plz bring back the HTML interface.*


----------



## naveenchandran (Aug 12, 2005)

Need HTML Interface


----------



## navneeth_snr (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Knoppix 4 DVD*

We need Knoppix 4 DVD in Sep 2005 or Oct 2005


----------



## FATAL_ERROR (Aug 13, 2005)

chirag said:
			
		

> Old skoar issues in PDF form
> 
> and
> 
> google earth



*I agree, we all would surely love to have old SKOAR pdf's...*


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 13, 2005)

Bout SKOAR pdfs , i dont htink it will come in DIGIT Dvds coz then it will be a kinda loss for em with digit subs readin SKOAR without payin, maybe in SKOAR DVD thy will give it ?


----------



## premsharma (Aug 14, 2005)

Bring back HTML.


----------



## VBx (Aug 14, 2005)

You Should Concider These on September 2005 DVD/CD
Just have a look at these

1. Konfabulator (*www.konfabulator.com/download)
    Some of its awesome widgets (Please Include Them Also)

2. FlyakiteOSX (*www.osx-e.com/downloads/)
    Its a transformation pack for XP.    

3. Some firefox Themes.

4. Lots of XP Visual Styles (Not Wallpapers)
    e.g. (InspiratSE for XP and Firefox)


----------



## shyamno (Aug 14, 2005)

Please and Please post 

NOKIA PC SUITE 6.6 in the SEPTEMBER ISSUE OF DIGIT AND THAT TO IN THE CD PLEASE.I Know that the earlier version had been posted ( NOKIA PC SUITE  6.5 )in the august issue but my NOKIA 6020 doesn't being supported in the earlier version.So I will be thankful if it is posted.


----------



## shyamno (Aug 14, 2005)

On my behalf I think these should be published in the SEPTEMBER ISSUE (CD) not in DVD.

 *I LEAP (ANY SIMILAR SOFTWARE)
 *3D STUDIO MAX
-------------------------------------------------------
 *NOKIA PC SUITE 6.6 (HIGHLY NECESSARY)
-------------------------------------------------------
 *ANY GOOD GAME DEMO(HALF LIFE 2 DEMO or    
   BATTLEFIELD 2 DEMO if possible)


----------



## shaunak (Aug 14, 2005)

chirag said:
			
		

> GTA:Vice City(full). I know it is a dream. But u can include FC4 and other linux of 900 MB or 1GB. So please include GTA:VC (500 MB without radio and 1.1 GB with radio).Please.
> 
> And lots and lots of tutorials on Phoshop CS2 with new tools in cs2



is it free to download?


----------



## Chirag (Aug 14, 2005)

I know it is free to download but i am using dial-up and it would take months to download GTA:VC and years to download GTA:SA. So it is my request to include in di9it. Demo would do.


----------



## coolendra (Aug 14, 2005)

guys i hope u can put lots of tutorias on dreamweaver & flash

good job so far 
keep it up


----------



## premsharma (Aug 15, 2005)

01.  Ulead DVD Movie factory 4 
02.  Ulead CD& DVD Picture Show 3 
03.  Ulead DVD workshop 2 
04.  Nero Vision Express Template package I & II 
05.  Nero Photoshow Elite 1.01 
06.  Nero 6 Update packages 
07.  Able Photo Slide Show 1.6 
08.  1st Photo To DVD Slideshow Burner 2.58 
09.  Photodex Proshow Gold 2.5 
10.  Roxio Easy Media Creator 7.5 
11.  Microsoft Photo Story 3 
12.  Video Edit Magic 4.09 
13.  Photo2DVD Studio 4.2 
14.  Ulead Photo Express 4.0 
15.  SlideShow pro 9.76


----------



## premsharma (Aug 15, 2005)

Well said that all the softwares available on net can not be given in digit due to legals issues. This is true only when u are talking of underground sites like phaze and rapidshare etc. I think there is no legal issue involved when demo versions of softwares are available for download on their official websites. Please chech the official sites of cyberlink, intervideo, Nero, Roxio, Pinnacle, Sony & Ulead etc. Most of the demands are for softwares from these companies. There are lot many nice softwares available on their official sites for demo download. Therefore, you can not simply take shelter of legal issues.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 16, 2005)

MS antispyware beta
DVD shrink
alcohol 120%
talisman latest version
trillian professional


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Aug 16, 2005)

nERO rECODE tRIAL


----------



## Jacknife (Aug 16, 2005)

premsharma said:
			
		

> There are lot many nice softwares available on their official sites for demo download. Therefore, you can not simply take shelter of legal issues.



Who is taking shelter??? And from what???  :roll: 

Please read the post carefully, it was in context of Maya Personal Learning Edition and MS Vista Alpha.


----------



## kaysquare (Aug 16, 2005)

jacknife,

wat about Suse Linux now. It is now available freely@opensuse


----------



## premsharma (Aug 16, 2005)

Jacknife said:
			
		

> premsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That means, members can expect things they have requested if not in sep then alteast by oct 2005.

What I meant is that there are lot many goodies available from big companies and you do not provide them. You only give few from adobe and only windvd & powerdvd from intervideo and cyberlink. These are just two examples.


----------



## Major-Minor (Aug 17, 2005)

1) FEAR DEMO
2) ATI Catalyst Drivers 5.8 with and Normal CP and CCC
3) Latest Nvidia Forceware Drivers available before the magazine comes out.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 18, 2005)

WINDOWS XP 64bit Trial
WINDOWS VISTA BETA


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 18, 2005)

Also Latest Firefox Version 1.0.6 and Firefox Themes


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 20, 2005)

Debian Sarge.


----------



## sysrq (Aug 30, 2005)

what abt ome ut 2004 mods guys !
ChaosUT2

&

Gears of War Trailer


----------



## devianthulk (Sep 1, 2005)

1 > DEBIAN ISO'S (CD VERSION)
2 > F.E.A.R. DEMO


----------



## mohit sharma (Sep 2, 2005)

hello digit publishers , 
could u plz. add 184 mb. download of nasa software called world wind to forthcoming issues of digit dvd's . it's useful software like google earth but is more sophesticated then that more information can b obtained from links :- 
1: *worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/ 
2: *www.bbcworld.com/content/template_clickonline.asp?pageid=665&co_pageid=6


----------

